# Mercury Living Presence Amazon Prime Flash Sale



## Tedski (Jul 8, 2015)

Amazon is celebrating their 20th anniversary with a huge better-than-black-friday sale for Prime Members, with flash sales coming and going all day.

I thought I'd alert community members to one that is starting at 1 pm US Central time (5 minutes from now).

The 50-cd box set of Mercury Living Presence recordings will be going on sale. The regular Prime members price is $153.95. I don't know what the sale price will be. The price will be good for a seet number of hours or until the quantity allocated to the sale is sold out.

Cheers,

Tedski


----------



## Tedski (Jul 8, 2015)

Update: Sale has started; ends in 4 hours, at 5 pm Central time. Sale price is $117.99

Tedski


----------



## Tedski (Jul 8, 2015)

Only 18 sets available.


----------

